# ماخاب من استشار ( مشروع cnc )



## vip.saher (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الراجاء لاتبخلون علي بالنصح
اخوكم من المدينة المنورة
عندي ولع وهواية في الاعمال اليدويه وبالذات اعمال النجارة
وحاب استغل هذه الهواية في شيئ مفيد حيث اني من مدة طويلة
وانا ابحث عن فكرة مشروع استطيع تحمل تكاليفها
لازيد به دخلي خصوصا ان ابنائي على وشك دخول المدارس
وما ادراك بمصاريف المدارس
المهم :
فكرة مشروعي هي 
شراء ماكينة cnc للحفر على الخشب والبلاستك والفلين
استاجار حوش ووضع المكنه فيه
في البداية راح انتج بعض العينات والاشكال وبعض النقوش على الخشب
عمل كتلوج مصور لما يمكن ان تقوم به هذه الاله
تطبيق بعض الافكار الملفته من بعض مقاطع الفيديو في اليوتوب
بعد ذلك اتوجه الى بعض الشركات والمؤسسات ومحلات الهدايا ومحلات المفاتيح
ومحلات بيع الابواب الجاهزة للمنازل بعض ورش النجارة وجميع المحلات التي يمكن ان تهتم
وذلك للاتفاق معهم على اعمال يودون القيام بها وبكذا يكون عندي طلبيات متنوعه ومناسبه للسوق
بس عندي كم سؤال اتمنى يفيدوني فيها الخبراء في هذا المجال وكل ماله علاقة بالـ cnc
1- هل تؤيدون هذه الفكرة ؟
2- هل من الضروري توظيف عامل للمكنه ؟
3- كم تقريباً راتب العمل في هذا المجال ؟
بحكم اني ماعمري تعاملت مع مثل هذه الالات ؟
4- كيف اعرف جدوى هذا المشروع وهل هو مربح ام لا
طبعا مافيه مشروع مربح على الاطلاق لكن كم بالنسبه المئويه يعني هل هو مجدي ام لا
وهل يستحق المغامرة ؟
5- كم اسعار هذا النوع من المكائن المقاس التشغيلي المطلوب 2.44 * 1.22 ؟
6- هل ممكن اني ولو بعد فترة اتعلم تشغيل هذه المكينة ؟
7- هل فيه شركات اقدر اشتري منهم هذه المكينة في السعوديه ؟ ياريت تدلوني
تكفون ساعدوني في هذا الموضوع لانه له شهر وهو اكل دماغي ودي اغامر وخايف
انا حاب المجال هذا وحاس اني راح ابدع فيه ويمكن هذا انسب مشروع لي
لكن طبعاً ماخاب من استشار وانتم خير ناس ممكن اني استشيرهم​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الفاضل اولا ادع الله أن يوفقك في مشروعك
ثانيا بالنسبة لدراسة الجدوى قريبا سيدلك من هم متخصصون في هذا الدراسات 
أما بالنسبة لي فقد قمت بتصنيع هذه الماكينة من الألف إلى اياء في مصر منذ ثمان سنوات وحاليا انا بالسعوديه وأصنع ماكينه مثلها ولكن بمقاس أكبر قريب من الذي طلبته و يمكنني عمل ماكينه لك بالمقاسات التي تريدها
إذا اردت التعاون معي على إنجاح هذا المشروع فأنا جاهز ثانيا يمكنني تصنيع ماكينه متطوره كالماكينات التي تراها على النت ولكن التكلفة ستكون عاليه لأننا سنشتري كل شيء من الخارج وعن طريق الشحن الدولي ولكنه على أسوأ الفروض سيكون أقل بكثير من شراء ماكينه جاهزه
وشكرا 
أخوك في الله طارق بلال


----------



## vip.saher (4 أبريل 2009)

اهلاً اخي طارق
مشكور على ردك وتفاعلك مع الموضوع


> يمكنني عمل ماكينه لك بالمقاسات التي تريدها


كم التكلفه لعمل مثل هذه المكينه



> يمكنني تصنيع ماكينه متطوره كالماكينات التي تراها على النت


وكم تكلفة المكينه المتطوره


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (4 أبريل 2009)

أؤيدك
ويجب ذلك تمتع بالحظ الكويس


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الفاضل التكلفة الإجماليه للماكينه لم أقم بحسابها بعد لأنني أمل فيها في وقت الفراغ على مراحل ولم أنتي من الماكينة التي أصنعها هنا في السعوديه لأن هناك بعض القطع لم أصل إليها بعد 
عدما إنهي منها تماما سوف أخبرك بتكلفتها كاملة 
ثم إن الماكينه التي طلبتها بأطوال كبيره و طبعا تكلفتها ستتغير عن الحجم الذي أقوم بتنفيذه حاليا

ويمكنك الدخول على الانترنت والبحث عن ماكينات بهذه المقاسات و سوف تجد أنها غاليه جدا إذا اشترتها من إحدى الشركات المصنعه لها

إذا كنت على عجلة فهناك أخ آخر اسمه هاني صابره قام بتصنيع الماكينه وهي من طراز جيد يمكنك سؤاله عن تكلفتها وشراء واحده منه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2009)

وهذا رابط ماكينه هاني صابره على المنتدي وموقعه على النت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36170.html

www.cncstory.com


----------



## vip.saher (5 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي لك عزيزي حمندوش أبو اللوش
وانا كذالك اتمنى لك الحظ الطيب

يااخوان اتمنى تجاوبون على الاسئلة السابقه


> - هل تؤيدون هذه الفكرة ؟
> 2- هل من الضروري توظيف عامل للمكنه ؟
> 3- كم تقريباً راتب العمل في هذا المجال ؟
> بحكم اني ماعمري تعاملت مع مثل هذه الالات ؟
> ...


 
خصوصاً السؤال الاخير
واسعار المكائن الاوربيه كم


----------

